# Aggresive with other dogs



## nygsd (Jun 10, 2011)

*My GS King loves people but does not like other dogs at all. He barks from the window if he sees another dog outside the house or if someone is walking by with a dog. If i'm walking him and we see another dog, he growls low and tries to run towards the other dog. Is this just a domminant breed thing, protective of me?? I asked the vet and he said sometimes if they have a bad encounter with another dog as a puppy they get that way.*


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

How old is King? How well was he socialized as a puppy? GSDs are a dominant breed, yes, but thats not always the excuse. A well socialized, well bred GSD shouldnt have any serious issues. Your dog could be exhibiting fear aggression. I have a male who is fear aggressive. He likes other dogs and he likes playing. but a particularly bad experience with another dog when he was just under 2 years old has created the I'm gonna get you before you get me attitude so we have to heavily monitor new dog interactions.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Sorry I don't have any advice, but I'm sure more members will be along to help you out later.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

sounds like a lack of training and socializing thing.



nygsd said:


> *My GS King loves people but does not like other dogs at all. *
> 
> *>>>>He barks from the window if he sees another dog outside the house or if someone is walking by with a dog. <<<<*
> 
> ...


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

My Raven does this, too - all my females have been bossy like that - but, my males have not.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

nygsd said:


> *My GS King loves people but does not like other dogs at all. He barks from the window if he sees another dog outside the house or if someone is walking by with a dog. If i'm walking him and we see another dog, he growls low and tries to run towards the other dog. Is this just a domminant breed thing, protective of me?? I asked the vet and he said sometimes if they have a bad encounter with another dog as a puppy they get that way.*


I think you need to see a trainer who's experienced with DA (Dog Aggressive) dogs. There's really not much we can say without actually seeing an encounter and a trainer will be able to read your dog and see if it's a fearful reaction (I'll scare you so you can't hurt me later) or a dominant / aggressive reaction. either way a trainer needs to evaluate the dog.

Another note - vets are great at what they do, but I wouldn't trust one with training / behavioral issues. I know they are the first source of information people go to and some of them do know how to train dogs and work with dogs. Most of them, however, are like what psychiatrists are to psychologists - they spent a lot of time learning about the medicinal and medical issues but not much in terms of therapy or behavioral modification.

Hope this helps a little, and good luck!


----------



## Stevensondrive (Jul 20, 2010)

Brutus started to have the same problem at 14 months. I contacted the breeder and also our trainer for help. Their advice was similar. "correct it immediately" If his hair raised on his neck I corrected him. if he barked at another dog I corrected him. He is now spending one day every week at the trainer's doggy daycare so he has a chance to be socialized with other dogs. 

by correction I mean a sharp yank on leash and a stern NO! He was becoming aggression to all dogs. Not acceptable in our house. 

Good luck and get to work.


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

Bruiser does this also, he is just shy 7 mos. I got really good advice from the forum. I'm also going to take 'bruiser' to a good trainer who specializes in GSD's just to make sure I can curb the behavior. This is good place for advice


----------

